# Welcome to the theme forum!



## manda (Oct 31, 2003)

Hi everyone,
 Chase has given us this new forum to house our themed threads. Ive started the ball rolling but feel free to come up with your own themes and start a thread.

 We hope to keep these *ongoing* and full of old, new and in between photographs on the one theme.
 Its not like the challlenge where you go out and shoot a pic on the theme and then we close it by a set date.
 Post any pics you like, from whenever you like, as long as it can link to the theme topic.
 Finally, this is NOT a critique forum. save that for the Photo Gallery please.

 Easy! 
 Can't wait to see all your photographs!

 As I said, feel free to start your own thread with a new theme.

 Happy Snapping :sillysmi:


----------



## Shubin (Oct 31, 2003)

Very cool. Thanks 'Manda.


----------



## manda (Oct 31, 2003)

Chase put the forum up, so thank you Chaseypants!


----------



## Chase (Oct 31, 2003)

Whew! *wiping sweat from forehead*

It was a lot of work, but I finally got this new section built!  :roll:   

Actually, I'm pretty excited about this idea...it will give me a good excuse to get out there and shoot more with a specific topic in mind. I'm looking forward to a lot of participation in this area!


----------



## Not Neve (Oct 31, 2003)

I love this idea.  I'm with you Chase, it gives you something specific to go out a shoot.  I'm taking a photography class right now and find it very hard to go out a take pictures.  I mean, I want to take interesting photos but when I have the time to work on my assignment the ideas don't just pop into my head!  This way I can work on other peoples ideas.


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 11, 2004)

Can I add a new rule?  

When posting to a thread please put a maximum of two photographs per post.  This way once we get to 15 posts (maximum 28 photos a page) there will automatically be a new page. 

Thank you.


----------

